# NFB Film "Forces Tranquilles"



## Steelheader (30 Mar 2016)

An independent film crew spent 10 days aboard HMCS OTTAWA in 2013, creating a National Film Board film "Forces Tranquilles". 

According to this trailer   

https://vimeo.com/155720842 

it is described as "Un film de Sophie Dupuis - 2016
Une immersion sensorielle dans le quotidien des marins de la frégate HCMS Ottawa en mission dans l’océan Pacifique entre la Colombie-Britannique et la Californie. Forces tranquilles est présenté en première mondiale à l’occasion des Rendez-vous du cinéma québécois 2016."

Has anyone seen this? Does anyone know where it can be viewed? 

Thank you.


----------



## Cpl.JoshPerson (30 Mar 2016)

Try the NFB app.


----------

